# Old Berkroy electric hacksaw



## Ricofixit (May 24, 2021)

Ok guys, New member here. Just a handyman type, love to work with wood and metal both.

The reason for this post is I recently acquired an old berkroy electric hacksaw. Besides being dirty and pain is worn, it seems to run great. My question has to do with restoration vs conservation. I  just don't want to devalue it even tho I have no plan to sell it, but I really want to sand blast it and powder coat it, and make it look good.

Any thoughts?

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## MrWhoopee (May 24, 2021)

Do what makes you feel best. It's not a classic car.


----------



## Weldingrod1 (May 24, 2021)

And it would look awesome in powder coat!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## benmychree (May 24, 2021)

Pictures of a vee belt, a pulley and a label do not tell us much about the machine itself.


----------



## matthewsx (May 24, 2021)

Welcome to the forum, you've come to the right place for questions and answers.

As someone who used to be involved in the British car world the question came up often and the answer always seemed to be it's your car do what makes you happy.

A machine tool is not a piece of antique furniture and I doubt anyone would pay more for one with "patina" than one with new bearings and a paint job. Fix it to use it or restore it as you like but use it all the same....

John


----------



## Nogoingback (May 25, 2021)

Welcome to the group!  I agree with the others: if you want to paint it you should.


----------



## brino (May 25, 2021)

Hi @Ricofixit 

Welcome to the group!

There is a Berkroy page on Vintage Machinery, but unfortunately no photos or manuals:
http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=10508&tab=0


We would like to see some pictures of your "new" machine.

-brino


----------



## benmychree (May 25, 2021)

Inquiring eyes want to see!


----------

